# Sea Cow spooked Sunday by Islands



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

My buddy WalleyeguyX just boated a sea cow. Not sure length weight at this time ( still fishing)


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Giant can't wait to hear how big 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

That's a piggy!


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW that is big! Can't wait to here the weight.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Travis and I talked about the fact that there were 15# fish in the area, and wouldn't it be great to know how close you came to one of these monsters.

It's hard to capture size in a photo, but I'd say you goterdone.

Kindly post a certified scale wt., when you get one.

And congrats.


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks for 15 lbs


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

HAHA Sea Cow. What a moose!!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

All I can say is *"**WOW"*...


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy PIG NICE

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

All the above (x2)


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Huge...holy cow


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

holy crap thats big!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

HAPPY!
HAPPY!
HAPPY!
Great catch


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

It was his first fish off the day. He was working a contour line between 16 and 20 FOW. DHJ12 glass perch 45 back. 3 HUGE Arches appeared and got a rippin pullback




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

WOW!! can you imagine what she would look like in march??WOW!:T:T:T


----------



## Harmony (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice fish, I bet he guy netting was just as nervous as the guy reeling her in.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

That cuts it right there guys. I gotta get a trip on Sam's boat one day. I'm tired of the fish porn and want to see this for myself. PM me whenever you hae an open seat Sam, lol.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

thats on hell of a catch.


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats ! What a prehistoric beast, great catch. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

32.5 inches


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Weight man ...we need the weight!!!

My son caught a big wide body 32-1/2"er like that one, a few years ago and it went 13.65 on a certified scale


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

It was 14.3Lbs according to the post on facebook.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

With that length, should be real close between 14 1/2 - 15lbs. Definitely a wall hanger. Congrats!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

WOW! Fish of a lifetime,congrats!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Pics like that are killing me. The mild temps will keep us fishing into the new year.

Nice work!


----------



## hooptie (Dec 10, 2012)

that's a great catch


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Man you get around. Nice fish.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Nice fish sam! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

What a pig! Nice job.


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW!!! What a great fish....

Congrats!

Dale


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. We started out by F can sun morn. no marks moved in to to the clean/dirty line of water and man it was on. Started w/that cow turned back around and chinese firedrill all 4 boards went. We got all 4 in all fish averagw 8lbs w/ pushing 10. all and all we ended up w/10 nice fish before storm came in. To bad sam wasnt w/us he would of had a hell of a video


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. We started out by F can sun morn. no marks moved in to to the clean/dirty line of water and man it was on. Started w/that cow turned back around and chinese firedrill all 4 boards went. We got all 4 in all fish averagw 8lbs w/ pushing 10. all and all we ended up w/10 nice fish before storm came in. To bad sam wasnt w/us he would of had a hell of a video . Here is a few more nice ones we got


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Now that would be a BLAST!!!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Wish I had the time to make it over that way. Sounds like you guys are having a ball.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

WOW! Nice one! Bet you remember that day for a very long time. Congrats


----------

